# How understand which dependency need upgrade



## mfaridi (Feb 9, 2009)

for example after cvsup , I want install KDE42 , how I can understand which dependency of KDE42 is upgrade or need upgrade ?
and I must upgrade them before I want install KDE42


----------



## Lowell (Feb 9, 2009)

I use ports-mgmt/portupgrade, but there are several other ports in the ports-mgmt category which will help as well.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 9, 2009)

But I want understand for install KDE4 or GNOME , which packages must upgrade


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2009)

Really, portupgrade/portmaster/portmanager will figure out *what* to upgrade and *in which order*. This wheel has already been invented several times over. Something like 'portupgrade kde4' will take care of everything. It is useless to keep track of all the ports that kde4 depends on, and all the ports on which it depends. If you really want to get a feel for how pointless that is, try:

cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
make pretty-print-run-depends-list
make pretty-print-build-depends-list

or

pkg_info -rR kde4_your_version


----------



## ale (Feb 9, 2009)

Try _cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4 && make missing_
But you should keep all your ports updated.
If you are lazy about that, you should better REMOVE the ones you do not need.


----------



## Djn (Feb 10, 2009)

You can run portupgrade with the _-n_ switch. Quoting the manpage:


```
-n
     --noexecute            Do not actually install or upgrade any packages;
                            just show what would be done.  This option implies
                            -v and negates -i and -y.
```

I imagine _portupgrade -Rn x11/kde4_ should give you the information you want.


----------

